# Mid range 2.0/2.1 speaker amps



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2018)

Can any of you audio nerds recommend me one? Something that sounds good that won't break the bank. 

This z5500s is good but I'm thinking about dropping the 5.1 getup. It sounds great when gaming but I don't really game a serious lot anymore.

Doing this means I also do away with having a soundcard. 

Lemme hear your thoughts and recommendations.


----------



## hat (Oct 30, 2018)

I had the Bose Companion II Series III for a while. Those were some good speakers. Small(ish), great audio out of a 2.0 set. There's not even a subwoofer... but it still sounds pretty damn good to me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2018)

X230. Or equivalent 2.1 setup of your 5.1


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 30, 2018)

For 2.1 systems...

I have a set of these : Logitech Z623 2.1 THX and think they sound great... I am not an "audiophile", just like good sound.
They, also, have the same system with opitical, now: Logitech Z625 2.1 THX system.

Now, I have never heard or owned these... but, they get good reviews:   Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 Computer Speakers.  They, also, have a version with Blue Tooth added:  Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 Bluetooth.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2018)

Sorry let me clarify... Im looking for AMPS with 2.0 or 2.1 configuration. Like the kind made by SMSL or Nobsound.  I am not looking for actual speaker kits/sets. 

I already have the speakers. I just need an amp to drive them


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 30, 2018)

so a DAC / Receiver is what you need.


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 30, 2018)

What speakers?  

How many ohms and what power range is suggested for powering them?  

What is your system topology?

???


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2018)

nomdeplume said:


> What speakers?
> 
> How many ohms and what power range is suggested for powering them?
> 
> ...


 

JBL Control One



> Power Handling (Peak)200W
> Nominal Impedance8 Ohms
> Maximum Recommended Amplifier Power100W
> Sensitivity(2.83V@1m) 89dB
> ...



System topology????? I have no idea -- Standalone??

I currently have 4 of these JBL speakers but will be downsizing to 2 and adding a 8 or 10" subwoofer come payday.


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 30, 2018)

So that would be 8 Ohms with a 100w max amp to power 4" front ported bookshelf speaker set. 

By system topology I mean what is the chain, list of everything coming before the speakers.  You appear to be using your computer as source.  Just guessing here, an integrated amp might be the answer for simplicity sake.  That means DAC/Pre-amp/Amp all in one box that has USB input.  Or possibly using a digital output on your sound card.

So what is your budget you would like to keep within to drive these £103.99 speakers?  Again just guessing, these would appear to support higher quality electronics in front of them than many comparably priced speakers.  Coming from list price £1100 5.1 speakers I'm not entirely sure what your aims are here.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2018)

nomdeplume said:


> So that would be 8 Ohms with a 100w max amp to power 4" front ported bookshelf speaker set.
> 
> By system topology I mean what is the chain, list of everything coming before the speakers.  You appear to be using your computer as source.  Just guessing here, an integrated amp might be the answer for simplicity sake.  That means DAC/Pre-amp/Amp all in one box that has USB input.  Or possibly using a digital output on your sound card.
> 
> So what is your budget you would like to keep within to drive these £103.99 speakers?  Again just guessing, these would appear to support higher quality electronics in front of them than many comparably priced speakers.  Coming from list price £1100 5.1 speakers I'm not entirely sure what your aims are here.



topology wise it will be from pc direct to the amp/dac

I didnt pay £1100 -- all of them are preowned, but i replaced the satellites on my Z5500 with them. I was just thinking 5.1 surround sound being a bit of a gimmick these days with the death of hardware acceleration and since these JBLs are pretty legendary I was going to drop the remaining Z5500 getup, buy a Subwoofer and amp/dac to properly drive the setup.


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 30, 2018)

That is all well and good but a firm recommendation is going to require some idea of what you intend to spend.

I will say an USB integrated amp with sub out considerably narrows your options if you should choose to investigate them.  You may find a more budget friendly option is a separate DAC and amp w/ sub out or a powered sub with built in crossover.  

Hopefully someone else with more time to invest in your needs will be able to direct you towards a solution.  Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2018)

Say £100? but i dont mind going slightly over.

I was looking at something like an SMSL Q5 Pro but that only supports 4ohm speakers...

I may need to play around and get something like Nobsound HiFi TPA3116D2

::EDIT::

I guess I would probably be better off invading headhifi forums for answers,


----------

